

AutoTrader.Com Pays $400,000 for Unlicensed Software Use   - infosecnews
http://www.securityweek.com/autotrader-pays-400000-settle-claims-unlicensed-software-use

======
kls
Can someone answer me this? How does the BSA get the right to enter a
business? I am not trying to be facetious I do not understand this part of the
law where a private entity gets the right to enter another private entities
establishment. I can understand officials like the police but by what virtue
can they (a private entity) compel you to allow them entry. I assume that it
has something to do with licensing terms but what if you have not purchased
any BSA licensed software?

